# Help - Doe in labour too long?



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

Need some help.

I have a young 11 / 12 month old doe who has been in labour for the last 12 hours (and ligs disappeared at that time). I am just worried there may be something wrong as it doesn't seem to be progressing...

She has been standing and straining / stretching out on and off for the last 12 hours and laying down and groaning and talking to her babies. I know FF can take a long time but should I be worried that it doesn't seem to be getting more progressed. I have only had one other doe in labour that I have observed and by the time she got to the stretching / contraction stage it was only a few hours from then. .....


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Go in and check. The baby could be coming out wrong. Hopefully someone else chimes in soon.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Jennifer - If she is just not ready yet will I do any damage by checking? Just used my last pair of gloves and they are dirty - so will have to go and buy some more gloves (close to 1am here) - very bad timing! I have never gone in to check so am quite nervous about doing so....May just be her taking her time - but the labour seems to be getting "less active" rather than more active??? She is laying there more and less stretches and is also not as vocal as she was earlier in the day....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

from what I've read, and if you're up for it, you can give your hands a good wash and go in. make sure you don't have rings on and make sure your nails are short.

good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there any discharge? Blood, goo, etc.. Is her udder filled and strutted?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you sure she is in labor? Mine stretched and baby talked and groaned for weeks before actually going into labor.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you been able to go in yet to check her? Have you had any experience kidding one out before with complications?

Ok if you're out of gloves yes you can scrub up well with soap and water. It is nice to have an ob lube on hand but if your without any lube and times are hard you can use basic olive oil to help lube her up. I normally wouldn't recommend it but if it is 1 am there and you don't have any store bought lube it may be your only option. Did you see her water break and is she currently due? Gently slide your fingers in and see if you feel any feet or anything. You could have one kid that is too large or one that is presented with its head and/or feet back. If one is large and you can find at least one leg and its head you can easy the kid toward her opening with gently movements with the head and leg together. Some times with larger kids it is easier to do the one leg and head forward method. If you can find both legs and head and the kid is normal to small you can bring all (both legs and head) toward opening. You would want to pull them out with a downward motions, this means let the kids legs and head come down toward the does udder when pulling. It is much easier on both the kid and momma when doing this instead of just trying to pull straight which can hurt the doe.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

Yep I'm sure she is in labour. She hasn't eaten all day and is doing the getting up / laying down / no ligs / vulva swollen etc.. Alos, a friend of mine who has a lot of goat experience checked on her today and she said she was in labour but some hours off....

No bloody goo or anything that says "danger" and her water hasn't broken yet....She doesn't seem really unwell or unhappy - its just that she seemed to be more active in labour earlier (more getting up and down, more vocal, more stretches / contractions). I am probably just being impatient!!! Thanks for info re not needing gloves - May need to do that if there is no action soon..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

You could also have two kids that are a little jumbled and having a hard time getting their self into position. I had one doe try to birth two kids at the same time side by side and in this case I had to push one kid back in to get the other one out first.

I hope this little bit of info helps but she if she is not in labor I would not go in. I have some does that like to lay around making noise for a couple of weeks before kidding. But if you think she is in flat out labor then it you may need to follow the procedure in this and my above post. I am about to leave the farm but wanted to get some helpful information up before leaving.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh DDFN - why do you not live here??? Thank you for that....I may hold out another hour or so...and see what happens...I have only had two does kid and only one that I observed and her kidding went fine (apart from me needing to get sack off last kid as she was still taking care of previous 2)...She is quite small and I was thinking she might just have the one kid ....but am starting to think she may be having multiples???


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks DDF - I will try and take some pics of her and post them  I think the vulva area is definatley getting more ready...she has a small udder but that is probably normal for an FF. No ligs...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Selah123 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yep I'm sure she is in labour. She hasn't eaten all day and is doing the getting up / laying down / no ligs / vulva swollen etc.. Alos, a friend of mine who has a lot of goat experience checked on her today and she said she was in labour but some hours off....
> 
> No bloody goo or anything that says "danger" and her water hasn't broken yet....She doesn't seem really unwell or unhappy - its just that she seemed to be more active in labour earlier (more getting up and down, more vocal, more stretches / contractions). I am probably just being impatient!!! Thanks for info re not needing gloves - May need to do that if there is no action soon..


Ok this info helps. Be patience on her kidding. Watch for her water to break and don't worry as it can take a little bit of time between her water breaking and her first kid getting in position for entering the world. You don't want to rush her but you also don't want to wait too long if she starts having trouble. It is hard for some first time kidders to know where they should draw this line, but just be patience and watch for signs of trouble.

I really like to have gloves for any time you need to go in, but if it is a choice between running to the store or staying by her side I would stay by her side in case she needs assistance. If you do have to go in you would want to give her orally Vitamin C for two weeks at a dose of a desert spoonful a day. This helps keep her from getting an infection since our hands our foreign bodies, same thing with if you have to use olive oil for a lube. I really like the ob lube because it is PH balanced for that type of use and helps keep infections down on entry.

I hope this helps and I hope she kids easily for you. I wish I would still be around to add helpful advice but I have a meeting to get to in a few. Best wishes for an easy kidding.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Selah123 said:


> Oh DDFN - why do you not live here??? Thank you for that....I may hold out another hour or so...and see what happens...I have only had two does kid and only one that I observed and her kidding went fine (apart from me needing to get sack off last kid as she was still taking care of previous 2)...She is quite small and I was thinking she might just have the one kid ....but am starting to think she may be having multiples???


Your welcome. Oh I wished I lived there too! I have heard how nice it is and I have one friend from there but she is here in the states right now for work.

I would love to see pictures of her an her kid(s) after they make it safely here.

One trick I have used before is if you have some of those small/thin dog leashes you can clean them (I normally use chlorhexidine solution to soak in for cleaning) and use them to hold the legs in case you have to push a kid back in that has already had the sac break but you need to find the head. This keeps you from loosing the legs or leg while searching for the rest of the kid. You just loop it around (I normally do it twice).

Ok I have to run out the door now but I will check back when I get home. Sorry I have to leave, but hope it goes well.

best wishes


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are things going? 

Watch her and see how often she is pushing and how long and betwen pushes.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

So no real news! I stayed up with her till 4.30am (NZ time) and then came inside for a break and just crashed! Usually can make myself stay up but I think I have been a bit sleep deprived last few nights. Went out there when I woke up and NOTHING!!!

I am thinking it may be just a long labour??? She is not remotely distressed and there is still stomach movement and she stretches out every so often but there doesn't appear to be any active pushing...

A friend said she had a young doe who was in labour for three days...

No water has broken and no yucky discharge....She has had some diarrohea last 24 hours. Has not really eaten in last 24 hours apart from a bit of a nibble on hay this morning....

I have to go to work soon and am thinking I will pop back at lunch and check .... Definately seems in good spirits though...


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with FF really long labour??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My FF's have normal labor. Never really that long, way shorter than other peoples does seem.

I have had to go in and pull kids in the field before, out checking on my does, found one with a rear leg only out, walked up, reached in pushed the kid back, found the other leg and pulled it out. The had to go back in for the next kid, untwist the neck and front legs, pull him out. THEN had to go back in and find the head and front leg of the third kid.

But I was just walking through the field, couldn't wash up or nothing. Just took my rings and bracelets off, and went in. Gave the doe 1 shot of LA-200 about 30 minutes after she was done, the doe was fine.

You could induce labor, IF you know for sure this is her due date, and she is already in labor, you could induce her to make it go faster.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Labour for over twelve hours is not normal. I would guess one of two things is happening. Either she has been going too long and will soon give up. Or she wasbt in labour to begin with. 

Either way if she was mine i would have put.my hand in to check a long time ago.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You could go easy..two fingers see what you can feel in the birth canal..this might also help things along...I agree 12 + hours is too long...prelabor is not that aggressive...mine usally stretch and talk to their tummies...but the action you discribe sound like she cant get the babies in the right position....I would ask my goat friend to come look againif you are not ready for such a job...but I would not wait any longer...it could be she is a drama queen or it could be she is in trouble...her not eating much can cause all kindsof havack as well...no food means she can not make her B1, or her rumen cant function..she needs to eat enough to be able to produce a cud...I wouldmakeher some electolytes to keep her hydtrated at the very least...
here is a good recipe..
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses( or any molasses or honey you have on hand)
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy

best wishes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree. If you have the dates right and she is due, her ligs are gone. Id go in and check


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey all - sorry have only just been able to check emails! Have checked on Hadassah in my breaks and am now home. No Kids! But she is happy - has been eating some hay and some grain (wasnt eating yesterday)....In 5 hours time it will be 36 hours and I have read that labour in goats can take between 12 and 36 hours? She is still stretching occassionally but does not seem upset in the least...I have some gloves and am ready to go in if need be - arghhh If I go in am I in danger of breaking the water bag as she hasn't lost it yet? I would have got the vet out if she looked upset but she doesnt.

Definately lost ligs and I do think she shoukid tonight. Im guessing midnight which is 5 hours away - but that was me thinking 36 hours can be normal...???Sounds like that hasn't happened to anyone? She is really little and young and I am wondering if she does have multiples and she is little - would that take longer?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

PS and I dont know if I have been describing her movements well - lots of standing up and stretching and up and down (not so much at mo) but nothing that really looked like a real PUSH?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I popped in hoping Hadassah had delivered.
Come on sweetheart, we're all waiting!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Bag almost out!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Selah123 said:


> Bag almost out!!!!!


Yay!!!! Keep updating us BTW I've been following this thread 
She really was worrying me!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Yay!!!! Keep updating us BTW I've been following this thread
> She really was worrying me!


Me too. I keep checking in for this little lady and Nchen7's non pooping goat. heh.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Selah123 said:


> Bag almost out!!!!!


Fingers and toes crossed for you! Hoping she kids well and easy. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

update update???


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't wait


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hows it going? Dont be afraid to assist, especially as she has been off food fo this long and off colour she may get tired quickly.and need some hekp


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this is like waiting for a ride at the fair while watching everyone else ride it!!! lol..go go go : )..Best wishes....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> this is like waiting for a ride at the fair while watching everyone else ride it!!! lol..go go go : )..Best wishes....


That's what I'm saying!!!!!
And when it's your doe, it's like you got sick & all your friends are going on your fav ride but you can't cause you dot feel so well..... Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Update???........


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hoping everything is going well. Update when you can, we all just want to be sure everyone is alright.

best wishes


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

How is your goat did she kid yet is everything ok


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I keep checking expecting to see pics!! This wait is kinda killing me!! Lol


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Kids?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope everything is okay! Fill us in when you can, Cathy.


----------

